# message from your moderator



## macraven

_Just a short message from your moderator.

Please read the Disboard guidelines and rules: http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


FILTERED WORDS, NAMES and URLS
The DIS is a privately owned web site and we reserve the right to restrict any outside commercial ventures at our discretion. We will not discuss the reasons behind why specific websites are filtered and any discussion regarding the word filter may be deleted. If you have questions or comments about this or any other DISboards policy, you can address with the webmasters at admin@wdwinfo.com._


_This is a very friendly forum and everyone is very welcomed to join in.
The basic rule is we all play nice._


----------

